# [SOLVED] BackTrack 5 R3, trouble updating!!



## owain

Im new to backtrack and ive been trying to update but whenever i try to do so i get an error. Ive tryed using:

apt-get update
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
aptitude-get update

whenever i run apt-get update it gets to 47% fine and then i get the following errors:



Code:


[email protected]:~# apt-get update
Hit http://updates.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution Release.gpg       
Ign http://updates.repository.backtrack-linux.org/ revolution/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://updates.repository.backtrack-linux.org/ revolution/microverse Translation-en_US
Ign http://updates.repository.backtrack-linux.org/ revolution/non-free Translation-en_US
Ign http://updates.repository.backtrack-linux.org/ revolution/testing Translation-en_US
Hit http://updates.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution Release           
Hit http://updates.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution/main Packages     
Hit http://updates.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution/microverse Packages
Hit http://updates.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution/non-free Packages 
Hit http://updates.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution/testing Packages  
Err http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution Release.gpg           
  Could not connect to all.repository.backtrack-linux.org:80 (67.159.60.62), connection timed out
Err http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org/ revolution/main Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to all.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:
Err http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org/ revolution/microverse Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to all.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:
Err http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org/ revolution/non-free Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to all.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:
Err http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org/ revolution/testing Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to all.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:
Err http://64.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution Release.gpg            
  Could not connect to 64.repository.backtrack-linux.org:80 (67.159.60.62), connection timed out
Err http://64.repository.backtrack-linux.org/ revolution/main Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to 64.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:
Err http://64.repository.backtrack-linux.org/ revolution/microverse Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to 64.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:
Err http://64.repository.backtrack-linux.org/ revolution/non-free Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to 64.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:
Err http://64.repository.backtrack-linux.org/ revolution/testing Translation-en_US
  Unable to connect to 64.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:
Reading package lists... Done                                                  
W: Failed to fetch http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org/dists/revolution/Release.gpg  Could not connect to all.repository.backtrack-linux.org:80 (67.159.60.62), connection timed out

W: Failed to fetch http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org/dists/revolution/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to all.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org/dists/revolution/microverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to all.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org/dists/revolution/non-free/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to all.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org/dists/revolution/testing/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to all.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://64.repository.backtrack-linux.org/dists/revolution/Release.gpg  Could not connect to 64.repository.backtrack-linux.org:80 (67.159.60.62), connection timed out

W: Failed to fetch http://64.repository.backtrack-linux.org/dists/revolution/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to 64.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://64.repository.backtrack-linux.org/dists/revolution/microverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to 64.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://64.repository.backtrack-linux.org/dists/revolution/non-free/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to 64.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:

W: Failed to fetch http://64.repository.backtrack-linux.org/dists/revolution/testing/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to 64.repository.backtrack-linux.org:http:

W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.

Anyone know why this is? Also when i try to load http://64.repository.backtrack-linux.org/dists/revolution/testing/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2 it doesnt load..


----------



## hal8000

*Re: BackTrack 5 R3, trouble updating!!*

Sorry it is against forum rules to help with Backtrack. However the backtrack forum is below, so you can copy and post your question:

BackTrack Forums

The answer is you have a bad repository so you need to ask on Backtrack for a current list of repositories.


----------



## wmorri

*Re: BackTrack 5 R3, trouble updating!!*

I can't tell you too much, but what I can tell you is that they may not have a current repository. I am sure you will find out why soon enough.


----------



## owain

*Re: BackTrack 5 R3, trouble updating!!*

Ok thanks for the help.


----------

